# please identify this



## rex362 (6 mo ago)

New guy here..........have this growing here and there...and more heavily on a 4x8 area
and grows twice as much/fast as other grass

what grass type is it (If it is a grass) ?

single piece in middle ...more yellowish-green with wider blade /and what type of grass is around it


4x8 area more congested/concentrated


----------



## floppygrass (7 mo ago)

Tough to say from the photos, but going by the color it's probably nutsedge. You can look up the characteristics and see if they match up, but the blades have a "spine" running up them (which it looks like yours have) and they're arranged in a triangular fashion.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks like Nutsedge. Is it growing longer than your regular turf?


----------



## rex362 (6 mo ago)

Ty


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

NUTSEDGE


----------



## rex362 (6 mo ago)

thanks guys..and yes growing much taller than rest of grass

sedge hammer this week :mrgreen:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I do not believe this is nutsedge based on the pictures posted. That said, Sedgehammer may still kill whatever it is.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I agree. Doesnt look like nutsedge. The blades appear too wide in the photo


----------

